# DIY Shrimp Tank



## aidedestiny (Aug 1, 2014)

I am thinking to DIY my own shrimp tank, and I am hoping to build a 60cm x 20x 20. Anyone knows where I can buy those kind of glasses?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Check your local glass shops. Most are able to cut, and sand the edges on 6 mm or thicker glass for you. I know the Burnaby glass shop I use but not any in Victoria.


----------



## aidedestiny (Aug 1, 2014)

Which glass shop in burnaby? I sometimes go to mainland.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I used Candu glass.


----------

